

Stackoverflow is down - zackify


======
grej
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com)
:

 _" It's just you. [http://stackoverflow.com](http://stackoverflow.com) is
up."_

~~~
zackify
it only lasted about a minute, it was down.

